# schlechter Kundenservice nach Rahmenbruch



## septi6 (20. Dezember 2004)

Im SpÃ¤tsommer riss mein Bergwerk Mercury Rahmen am so hochgelobten Joch-VerbindungsstÃ¼ck zwischen Tretlager und Kettenstreben. Das war bereits eine ziemliche EnttÃ¤uschung.
Der Rahmen wurde aber problemlos ausgetauscht.
Seitdem versuche ich bei Bergwerk, genauer gesagt bei âToniâ die dazugehÃ¶rigen Papiere zu bekommen (wahrscheinlich neuer Fahrradpass und die Bescheinigung fÃ¼r die mÃ¼ndlich zugesicherte neue Garantiezeit.)
Passiert ist rein gar nichts.
Ich habe mindestens vier mal mit Bergwerk telefoniert. Stets wurde mir versichert, man habe alles abgeschickt und man finde es komisch, dass nichts angekommen sei. âNa ja, dann lass ich es eben nochmals aus dem Computer raus und schick es morgen raus,â lautete es auch beim letzten Telefonat.
Passiert ist wiederum nichts.
Ich denke fÃ¼r jeden Besitzer ist es was besonderes, einen Bergwerk-Rahmen zu fahren. In dieser Preisklasse identifiziert man sich mit dem Produkt.
Doch Image entsteht nicht nur aus einer ansprechenden Optik und einem hohen Preis.
Wenn schon die QualitÃ¤t nicht besser ist als bei Kinesis & Co. (was zumindest beim Thema Haltbarkeit offenbar so ist), dann mÃ¼sste man den Preis fÃ¼r sein Produkt zumindest Ã¼ber einen guten Service am Kunden rechtfertigen.
Aber das scheinen Tony & Co. bei Bergwerk nicht zu kapieren.
Da braucht sich auch keiner mehr wundern, wenn HÃ¤ndler nicht mehr vorordern (von wegen Direktvertrieb und so...)
Da kann ich nur sagen:
Gutâ Nacht Bergwerk!


----------



## Fettkloß (21. Dezember 2004)

hääää ? was für papiere ???? fahrradpass - wasn das ???? gibts sowas bei bw ??? hab 2 bergwerke aber null papiere oder pässe !

recht hast du schon - meine anderen rahmen haben papiere. und besonders die vom fat chance sind klasse gemacht - ne kleine karte mit allen nummern und unterschriften die an dem bike gearbeitet haben , manche haben sogar ein bildchen gemalt  . bei principia oder colnago sinds richtige hefte mit tipps usw. 
das wertet die sache natürlich auf und man hat das gefühl das der rahmen nach dem pulvern nicht einfach in ne kiste geschmissen wird - haptsache fertig und weg !!

ich denke die firma bergwerk hat noch ganz schön viel hausaufgaben zu machen . das noch kein webshop da ist ist auch der hammer , wie lang ist das jetzt her mit der direktvertriebsnummer ?????????

TOOOONNIIIIIIIIIIIIII - aufwachen , der tag hat 24 stunden !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## septi6 (21. Dezember 2004)

na auf jeden fall irgend etwas, womit ich in falle eines falles beweisen kann, dass der rahmen nicht geklaut oder sonst etwas ist sondern mir gehört. eben irgend etwas wo die rahmennummer eingetragen ist.
noch wichtiger ist aber eine neue garantie. wenn sie schon versprochen wird, dann erwarte ich sie auch.
und ich erwarte nicht, dass ICH dort vier mal anrufen muss, und trotzdem nichts passiert. das ist einfach enttäuschend.


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. Dezember 2004)

Auguren, laßt hören ...


----------

